# A way to set the Heated Seats to Always ON or to the last position



## drdcc (Sep 3, 2012)

I would like to install a remote start module on my 2009 VW CC so in the winter the seats will be already heated when I enter the car - BUT: everytime when I restart the car, the front seats are not heated because of the digital knob - they are turned off after each engine restart.


Anybody know how can we set this? I would like the car to remember the last setting on the heater knob..


----------



## mrsteve7 (Jul 3, 2012)

drdcc said:


> I would like to install a remote start module on my 2009 VW CC so in the winter the seats will be already heated when I enter the car - BUT: everytime when I restart the car, the front seats are not heated because of the digital knob - they are turned off after each engine restart.
> 
> 
> Anybody know how can we set this? I would like the car to remember the last setting on the heater knob..


From what I understand this can be done with VCDS.

Search the Ross Tech wiki.


----------



## drdcc (Sep 3, 2012)

If anybody knows a way to make this possible, please tell us ! Thank you ! 

(In my old 2003 Passat, this was not a problem, because of the "manual" knobs - those 3 positions .. but in the 2009 CC the front seats are controlled by digital knobs and only the back seats have manual knobs for seat heater..)


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Vag com

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

There's an option in VagCom, that's pretty hidden (do a search)... That will 'remember,' your seat heat setting.


Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Not from a CC, but should be pretty similar.


----------



## drdcc (Sep 3, 2012)

If somebody has the VCDS and a CC, please check the software and tell us where is that setting. The winter is coming !


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

drdcc said:


> If somebody has the VCDS and a CC, please check the software and tell us where is that setting. The winter is coming !


it says on the picture, Auto HVAC - adaptation
i did it on my 2013 CC, confirmed...


----------



## martinelles (Feb 10, 2012)

drdcc said:


> If somebody has the VCDS and a CC, please check the software and tell us where is that setting. The winter is coming !


NICe, winter is coming! king of the north!


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

Was anyone successful with this feature? I have the VAG cable from Ross Tech and used it on my previous A4 and Touareg. I have the 2009 CC VR6 4motion and when going into the menu and telling it to remember the setting I get an error because the code is all zero's. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)

ColumbusCC said:


> Was anyone successful with this feature? I have the VAG cable from Ross Tech and used it on my previous A4 and Touareg. I have the 2009 CC VR6 4motion and when going into the menu and telling it to remember the setting I get an error because the code is all zero's. Any suggestions? Thanks


 
PM me if you get it figured out, im in columbus too


----------



## JLondon (Dec 18, 2011)

*Heated Seat Temperature!!!*



VdubTX said:


> Not from a CC, but should be pretty similar.


 I don't want to threadjack, but I found this interesting that there is a "Seat heater performance reduction" VAGCOM setting (even if this isn't from a CC).

My heated seats don't really get hot, just luke warm at best on the highest setting. I'd like to adjust them to be hotter if possible. Does anyone know if this can be achieved thru VAGCOM? I prefer not to have the dealer "flash" my ECU (again) and blow away my VAGCOM tweaks (disable DRL, disable seat belt warning, up/down windows w/keyfob, etc.)


----------



## Mp3Supply (Aug 30, 2004)

I was successfull on this on my 2013 CC but only on the DRIVERS side seat memory. 

1. Goto *http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5798661-Official-2013-CC-Vag-Com-VCDS-Thread&p=79131194* 

2.* Drivers heated seat memory* 

The Driver side heated seat level (i.e. 1, 2 or 3) should resume the previous level upon restarting the car. 

Found in Adaptation. From the drop down list, choose Storage of seat heater level driver. Change to On and Save. 
This may not be supported on all control modules.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

There is also setting for passenger's seat on the drpp box list 
I did both sides 




Mp3Supply said:


> I was successfull on this on my 2013 CC but only on the DRIVERS side seat memory.
> 
> 1. Goto *http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5798661-Official-2013-CC-Vag-Com-VCDS-Thread&p=79131194*
> 
> ...


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

Yeah guessing the 2009 VR6 didn't have the module, I have memory seats but the VAG com will not take the option to remember it. Guess i'll just have to turn it on each time. Blah :banghead:


----------



## martinelles (Feb 10, 2012)

ColumbusCC said:


> Yeah guessing the 2009 VR6 didn't have the module, I have memory seats but the VAG com will not take the option to remember it. Guess i'll just have to turn it on each time. Blah :banghead:


 Why VW didnt just go with the "older type" knob roller thing. That way you only need to set it once and forget it. In my fathers Taureg it has like 5 or so heating positions too and gets pretty toasty!


----------



## tditurner (Oct 1, 2007)

*Heated Seats 2011 CC*

It was pretty simple with my VAG-COM to program the driver side heated seat to the last position it was on when I start the car. 

Works great. 

Thanks for the great thread


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

It is annoying how simple things are over looked by VW. My wife's Jeep automatically turns on the heated seats and rear window defroster when the temperature is below 30 degree and the auto start is engaged.


----------

